# Arcadia vs Philips



## Mwf (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I've just joined APC as you can probably tell, so, hello.

I'm looking for a new lighting setup on my tank L=120cm x H=45cm x W=30cm. I currently have 1 x 38Watt Arcadia T8 Freshwater, this is fine at the moment but I want to undertake my first aquascaping project so obviously I need something for photosynthesis as well as quality daylight reproduction.

I'm currently looking at two different options:

1 x Philips Aquarelle 38Watt 42"

http://www.prismaecat.lighting.phil...-93e6-66484f8de61a/TL_D_38W_Aquarelle_1PP.pdf

With

1 x Philips Aquasky 38Watt 42"

http://www.prismaecat.lighting.phil...38-b9dc-f2e67b05aeca/TL_D_38W_Aquasky_1PP.pdf

or

2 x Arcadia J5 Plant Pro 54Watt 42"

http://dev2.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=34&mid=10&lan=en&sub=&id=4

**(Please allow a little time for the Arcadia link to load as they are currently doing maintenance on the site and it is running very slowly)**

I've been advised that the Philips are very good but they are only 38Watts for each tube (I can't go over 1047mm - 42" in tube length) whereas the Arcadia tubes are T5's but at 42" meaning that they are 54Watts a piece.

Which of these options would you all recommend?

Are there any better options available?

My number one priority is photosynthesis, my second being quality daylight reproduction of a tropical climate. I am able to house a maximum of 2 tubes in my aquarium hood but have plenty of room for electronic starters/ballasts/controllers.

Also do you know if the Philips Aquasky tubes are better/similar or worse than the Philips ADV850?

Your opinions would be greatly appreciated

Thank you.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say the aquasky is a better plant light but the ADV is very efficient.
Members Fishstein and Defdac could offer you some good advice on the bulbs you are looking at.
Defdac is from Sweden (I think) and Fishstein has used the Philips Aquarelle and ADV850 and has spent time in the UK and may know about the Arcadia bulbs.


----------



## Mwf (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Newt,

Do you think that extra Wattage of the T5 light will compensate for it's lower peaks in the red and blue spectrums compared to Philips T8?


----------

